# ***Twotonz 2006 Lowrider Calendar***



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

This is the long awaited for Lowrider Calendar and its finally here. As promised Layitlow members will have first dibs on the calendar and free shipping until Sept. 28th.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

looks good homie twotonz, when does the xxx one come out bro :biggrin: ill take a few of these though...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

hahaha...the xxx are coming out whenever you hook me up with some of your girls...and you know witch ones im talking about....send me a pm with how many you want


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

looks real good .how do you order?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Sep 16 2005, 11:48 AM~3828899
> *hahaha...the xxx are coming out whenever you hook me up with some of your girls...and you know witch ones im talking about....send me a pm with how many you want
> *



:biggrin: will do homie, you do good work i support you.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CLOWNINWAYZ_@Sep 16 2005, 11:52 AM~3828921
> *looks real good .how do you order?
> *


if you got paypal send payment of $12 to [email protected] and get free shipping until the 28th


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 16 2005, 11:53 AM~3828930
> *:biggrin:  will do homie, you do good work i support you.....
> *


thanks homie


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Sep 16 2005, 01:03 PM~3828990
> *if you got paypal send payment of $12 to [email protected] and get free shipping until the 28th
> *


how bout free shipping to canada?


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

I WANT ONE.!!!!!! TWO TONS HOOK IT UP.!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 16 2005, 12:26 PM~3829099
> *
> *


what up Joe...since your 68 was the only OG in the calendar i decided to throw it in the back cover...something different you know


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Sep 16 2005, 12:29 PM~3829119
> *how bout free shipping to canada?
> *


let me get back at you on that


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

more pics homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Sep 16 2005, 12:58 PM~3829258
> *I WANT ONE.!!!!!! TWO TONS HOOK IT UP.!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ok just hook it up with 12 bucks


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 16 2005, 01:06 PM~3829328
> *more pics homie
> *


this is about all i can do homie...i really cant show any of the matterial except for the covers and this


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

thats tight bro at least its not just a calender with pictures on top and dates on a white background on the bottom, looks like you put some thought into it :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

sent :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 16 2005, 01:20 PM~3829402
> *thats tight bro at least its not just a calender with pictures on top and dates on a white background on the bottom, looks like you put some thought into it :thumbsup:
> *


hell yeah i did homie...i could have released it about 2months ago but i wanted to make it as flawless as possible....for being my first project, with no guidence and no staff (just homie helping out  ) i think it came out badass. And this is just the begining i have a lot more plans for 2006


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Calender looks bad ass!! Looks like one of the best ones I seen!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Sep 16 2005, 01:25 PM~3829437
> *hell yeah i did homie...i could have released it about 2months ago but i wanted to make it as flawless as possible....for being my first project, with no guidence and no staff (just homie helping out   ) i think it came out badass.  And this is just the begining i have a lot more plans for 2006
> *



calender was a good idea from the begining cause like mine the dvd gets watched a few times then gets lost in a box full of dust forever, but i have calenders up in my garage from years back and the homies flip through them all the time, you should also think about the everyday caldender were you cut a page off for everyday, that would be tight bro cause you would feature a different car everyday.....


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

any cars from texas?


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Twotons
I can see what I can do about selling some in Japan. Let me find out first, I will let you know..


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 16 2005, 01:21 PM~3829405
> *sent  :biggrin:
> *


UCE has always shown me love


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

that looks bad ass TwoTons.....you gonna have them this weekend in UOP and Riverbank...I'll have my booth there if you wanna sell em..


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Sep 16 2005, 01:28 PM~3829451
> *Calender looks bad ass!!  Looks like one of the best ones I seen!
> *


thanks Bernie! what can i say...for being an independent project it came out good (not to sound cocky but im pertty proud of it)


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 16 2005, 01:32 PM~3829489
> *calender was a good idea from the begining cause like mine the dvd gets watched a few times then gets lost in a box full of dust forever, but i have calenders up in my garage from years back and the homies flip through them all the time, you should also think about the everyday caldender were you cut a page off for everyday, that would be tight bro cause you would feature a different car everyday.....
> *


that is something im definetly going to look into for 2007


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sleepy526_@Sep 16 2005, 01:38 PM~3829532
> *any cars from texas?
> *


not this year but i do have plans on featuring rides from all over the US in future calendars


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Sep 16 2005, 01:39 PM~3829537
> *Twotons
> I can see what I can do about selling some in Japan.  Let me find out first, I will let you know..
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Sep 16 2005, 01:46 PM~3829591
> *that looks bad ass TwoTons.....you gonna have them this weekend in UOP and Riverbank...I'll have my booth there if you wanna sell em..
> *


i wont have them until the 29th


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Sep 16 2005, 03:52 PM~3829632
> *i wont have them until the 29th
> *


then I'll take em to Vegas................
and there are 2 shows I'm doing before that


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sound good Jess...i was planning on going to Vegas and selling them off the trunk of my caddy before the show


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Sep 16 2005, 03:56 PM~3829660
> *sound good Jess...i was planning on going to Vegas and selling them off the trunk of my caddy before the show
> *


plus I'll be going to the San Diego show and the La Gente show in Imperial Valley...and let's see...a couple other ones


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

hell yeah Big Jess...im basiclly just staying in Northern Cali execpt for Vegas...hopefully.
if anybody wants to buy the calendar in bulk and sell them in there booth pm me or send me an email at [email protected]


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

write on twotonzs. i see the pic of the september page in ur calander my car looks good.. and so does ur calander.. cant wait to buy one.. they look crakin and thanks again for selecting my car to put in it.. u know if u ever need another shoot let me know.. great work.. (not bad fomr an somone coming up from the barrio...lol)

keep it up
still in the game (65 rag) lowconspiracy c.c


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ok if you cant show more pics used in the calender can you show some that were cut? :biggrin: 3 more hours and im off work bro and ill quit buggin :biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

hey just remembered that there is a Japaness Hydraulic shop down here. They have a caddy's and couple other american lowriders there. I'm pretty sure they will want some! I'll go check it out !! Just don't know if they know english but I know if I have the pic of the calender they will know!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Sep 16 2005, 02:16 PM~3829808
> *write on twotonzs. i see the pic of the september page in ur calander my car looks good.. and so does ur calander.. cant wait to buy one.. they look crakin and thanks again for selecting my car to put in it.. u know if u ever need another shoot let me know.. great work.. (not bad fomr an somone coming up from the barrio...lol)
> 
> keep it up
> ...


thanks Pablo...and with all that chrome you got on now we will have to do another shoot for my future all Nor Cal mag....hahaha that right "not bad for a vato from barrio, que no?....lol


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

no problem twotonz.. any time keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 16 2005, 02:19 PM~3829820
> *ok if you cant show more pics used in the calender can you show some that were cut? :biggrin:  3 more hours and im off work bro and ill quit buggin :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Sep 16 2005, 02:21 PM~3829824
> *hey just remembered that there is a Japaness Hydraulic shop down here.  They have a caddy's and couple other american lowriders there.  I'm pretty sure they will want some!  I'll go check it out !!  Just don't know if they know english but I know if I have the pic of the calender they will know!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: show them the calendar and rub your thumb and index finger together so they know your selling it


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

damn bro you get fine ass females, did you ever talk any of them out the panties? :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sounds good Pablo and thanks you, your family, your club and everyone that has shown me support i wouldn't be able of done this with out you guys


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I will go over there.. I' sure they will want some because there little lowrider movement here but they love american lowriders !!!


----------



## Drop63onDz (Nov 15, 2004)

which one is miss june


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 16 2005, 02:28 PM~3829849
> *damn bro you get fine ass females, did you ever talk any of them out the panties? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Sep 16 2005, 02:31 PM~3829865
> *I will go over there.. I' sure they will want some because there little lowrider movement here but they love american lowriders !!!
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop63onDz_@Sep 16 2005, 02:35 PM~3829877
> *which one is miss june
> *


none of those


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Lookin good homie..... :biggrin: :biggrin: I like it!!!! My dad's car on the back cover??? :0 :0 :0 I'll be getting one from you soon.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

yup Ricks car is on the back cover...took me longer than expected but im real happy with the end result


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Sep 16 2005, 04:27 PM~3830108
> *yup Ricks car is on the back cover...took me longer than expected but im real happy with the end result
> *


Were you able to put his car inside also??


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

of course


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Sep 16 2005, 02:26 PM~3829841
> *
> *


DAMN, those you the pic's that didn't make it????
I need to order a copy of this


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

where can we get it at? I WANT ONE!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Just ordered mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Looks good


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Twotons
I went to that hydraulic shop, they are down to buy but they want to see one first. But in there shop there was allot of lowrider magazines (american) and truucha dvds from the states! but no calenders! just the japaness ones. I also know of another lowrider shop. I'll hit that one up another day. I got a pic of that shop I'll post it later..


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheKrush_@Sep 16 2005, 07:13 PM~3831084
> *DAMN, those you the pic's that didn't make it????
> I need to order a copy of this
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 17 2005, 04:27 AM~3832649
> *where can we get it at? I WANT ONE!
> *


if you got paypal send payment to [email protected] or pm me for money order or anytime after the 29th ill be at as many Nor Cal shows as i can slanging them from the caddys truck


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 17 2005, 05:42 AM~3832729
> *Just ordered mine.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 17 2005, 07:14 AM~3832893
> *Looks good
> 
> 
> *


what up kutty aka my right hand


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Sep 17 2005, 07:25 AM~3832916
> *Twotons
> I went to that hydraulic shop, they are down to buy but they want to see one first.  But in there shop there was allot of lowrider magazines (american) and truucha dvds from the states! but no calenders!  just the japaness ones.  I also know of another lowrider shop.  I'll hit that one up another day.  I got a pic of that shop I'll post it later..
> *


ill make sure to get one to you as soon as i get them...even if they buy one does that make my calendar international? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Sep 17 2005, 09:20 PM~3835067
> *if you got paypal send payment to [email protected] or pm me for money order or anytime after the 29th ill be at as many Nor Cal shows as i can slanging them from the caddys truck
> *


simon.....you ever around modesto on the weekends..


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Sep 17 2005, 07:21 PM~3835079
> *what up kutty aka my right hand
> *



What time you comin out tomorrow? I'll bring the red cups!


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

the calendar looks good bro, i already sent my payment....so save me a spot for the 2008 calendar....j/k


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 17 2005, 08:12 PM~3835545
> *simon.....you ever around modesto on the weekends..
> *


you in modesto now eddie...pm me your # and ill give you a ring when i pass by MoTown


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 17 2005, 08:33 PM~3835619
> *What time you comin out tomorrow?  I'll bring the red cups!
> *


i got to work tomorrow but im going to try and get out early...if anything ill show up at the end...make sure to take hella pics incase i cant make it in time


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Sep 17 2005, 09:31 PM~3835865
> *the calendar looks good bro, i already sent my payment....so save me a spot for the 2008 calendar....j/k
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Sep 17 2005, 06:23 PM~3835087
> *ill make sure to get one to you as soon as i get them...even if they buy one does that make my calendar international?  :0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Yes it does, including the rides in it! :thumbsup: I'm going back down there to show them the pic of the cover and also find that other lowrider shop.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

If I can do a paypel I got one right now, if not I'll send you money order or something.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

i dont even know how to barley use a computer.. let alone a pay pal... so i will be sure to pick up a couple from u at the vegas show>.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Sep 18 2005, 04:52 AM~3836462
> *Yes it does, including the rides in it!  :thumbsup:  I'm going back down there to show them the pic of the cover and also find that other lowrider shop.
> *


ill put your calendar in the mail by the 1st of Nov.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 18 2005, 09:07 AM~3837093
> *If I can do a paypel I got one right now, if not I'll send you money order or something.
> *


if you want to paypal send it to [email protected]


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Cool homie! I been passing the word about the calender here in okinawa but most people want to see it first.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Sep 18 2005, 09:18 PM~3840851
> *i dont even know how to barley use a computer.. let alone a pay pal... so i will be sure to pick up a couple from u at the vegas show>.
> *


you coming to modesto on Oct 1st to the Skanless show? That will be the first show where i will have the calendar out


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sounds good bernie....oh and i ment the first of Oct not Nov


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

congrats on the calendar bro...from what i seen its gonna be the best lwrider calendar ever...the only thing that would make it better would be a XXX version


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks Bird...you going to the Skanless show in Modesto


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

thinking about it, either that or the thunderbird show in santa cruz....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

well if you make it down we got to get some Pacifico


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

okok si voy......if u want i can just pick up the calendar there , to save you on shipping


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

if im going to drink pacifico that weekend with you, you got to drink some mickeys with me someday


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

Vegas??


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

and i only drink mickeys in a paper bag...


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Sep 20 2005, 07:38 PM~3854389
> *you coming to modesto on Oct 1st to the Skanless show?  That will be the first show where i will have the calendar out
> *


 nope twotonz my first show will be vegas i am doing more stuff to my car and it will get done just write in time for vegas..


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Sep 20 2005, 08:36 PM~3854849
> *and i only drink mickeys in a paper bag...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Sep 20 2005, 08:36 PM~3854849
> *and i only drink mickeys in a paper bag...
> *


  thats fucked up :angry:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

hopefully ill see you guys in Vegas


----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

Looks good mang. I'm expecting some money this Friday so I'll get that Paypal asap.  And let me know as soon as you're recruiting for the 07 calendars. We'll get Mrs. Biggs up in that. The boys in off-topic will appreciate that.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrBiggs7_@Sep 22 2005, 10:48 AM~3865333
> *Looks good mang.  I'm expecting some money this Friday so I'll get that Paypal asap.    And let me know as soon as you're recruiting for the 07 calendars.  We'll get Mrs. Biggs up in that.  The boys in off-topic will appreciate that.
> *


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Sep 21 2005, 12:06 PM~3858261
> *hopefully ill see you guys in Vegas
> *


 :biggrin: whats up twotons :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Sep 24 2005, 12:11 PM~3877566
> *:biggrin: whats up twotons :biggrin:
> *


whats cracking LocoMax :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

3 more days


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

and its finally here. the long awaited for Twotonz 2006 Lowrider Calendar


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I sure its going to be a good seller!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i want one...where do i send the $12...???

pm me on the 4-1-1 bro... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Sep 30 2005, 09:05 PM~3920774
> *i want one...where do i send the $12...???
> *


[email protected]


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Oct 1 2005, 12:16 AM~3920860
> *[email protected]
> *


is this paypal account...???


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Sep 30 2005, 09:16 PM~3920863
> *is this paypal account...???
> *


yeah....im in such a good mood that everyone form Layitlow get free shipping


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Oct 1 2005, 12:17 AM~3920868
> *yeah....im in such a good mood that everyone form Layitlow get free shipping
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

My *****


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 30 2005, 09:25 PM~3920911
> *My *****
> *


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

you got mail























well...a payment anyways...


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

congrats bro, cant wait to see it tommorow...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Sep 30 2005, 09:28 PM~3920933
> *you got mail
> well...a payment anyways...
> *


thanks homie, any love i get from my fellow riders is greatly appreciated :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Sep 30 2005, 09:29 PM~3920935
> *congrats bro, cant wait to see it tommorow...
> *


im taking an ice chest full of beer :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

look's good bro.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Sep 30 2005, 09:41 PM~3921019
> *look's good bro.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Looks good. Big props!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Oct 1 2005, 12:36 AM~3920983
> *thanks homie, any love i get from my fellow riders is greatly appreciated  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


can't wait to see it bro, i know i won't be disappointed... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Sep 30 2005, 10:37 PM~3920991
> *im taking an ice chest full of beer  :biggrin:
> *


cool, and i'll take my barriga and a designated driver


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 30 2005, 09:47 PM~3921060
> *Looks good. Big props!
> 
> 
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Sep 30 2005, 09:54 PM~3921103
> *can't wait to see it bro, i know i won't be disappointed... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie...this is my first calendar, it will only get better from here


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Right on!!!!!!! Twotons You know Low "C" supports and is down for you homie!. Congrats on the calender.

Donny


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Sep 30 2005, 10:31 PM~3921332
> *Right on!!!!!!! Twotons You know Low "C" supports and is down for you homie!. Congrats on the calender.
> 
> Donny
> *


Thanks Donny much love to all the Low Creatios homies


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Sep 30 2005, 11:19 PM~3921264
> *thanks homie...this is my first calendar, it will only get better from here
> *



This goes to show that if you follow your dreams anything is possible  congrats HomeBoy :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

:0 how do we order them. Are you going to the show out in Stockton???


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Sep 16 2005, 01:03 PM~3828990
> *if you got paypal send payment of $12 to [email protected] and get free shipping until the 28th
> *



ERRRR I havent used my paypal in years.  Let me try!


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Here it comes! The photography looks top-notch from what I see!! Thanks for the notification... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I'll be sending payment pretty quick


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

will ya be in vegas with the calendar?


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I picked up my copy today & all I can say is :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Oct 1 2005, 07:14 PM~3925021
> *will ya be in vegas with the calendar?
> *


no but Big Jess (Toro) and the HomeyZrus krew will have it out there


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks for the support and love everyone has given this up and comer


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks for the support and love everyone has given this up and comer


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Oct 2 2005, 01:22 AM~3926167
> *no but Big Jess (Toro) and the HomeyZrus krew will have it out there
> *



THAT'S RIGHT HOMYZ WE WILL BE SELLING THE CALENDER AT THE SUPER SHOW SO DON'T FORGET TO STOP BY THE HOMYZ R US / LOWRIDER SCENE
BOOTH



BRO


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Got caddies in it?


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

just got mine uce.......TIGHT HAS FUCCC! onelove twoton


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i appreciate the love Kita


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

go to sleep max


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

im going to mail out all the orders today. again thank you all that have shown love and support for this new up an comer thats just out here trying to reach for a dream...there is no way i could have accompished this with out you guys :happysad: :tears:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

an like previously stated all my layitlow family gets free shipping


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Got one of my copies today......give me a call twotons.... I sent you a PM

Looks good...can't wait for 2007....maybe there will be a 72Kutty in it??


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

Big props to Twotons. You did a good job on the calendar.  
--Tony


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks homies...you guys are witnessing the begging of Twotonz....because there is still alot more to come


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

you going to the Cali-State in Fresno next month??? If so, i'll get one from you there. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i will definetly be in Fresno


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

i paypal'd mine on saturday


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i mailed your out on Saturday luvregal...it should be there before the end of the week


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Oct 4 2005, 01:55 AM~3937694
> *i will definetly be in Fresno
> *



sup bro i got mine today...62bird bought me one this weekend and wwwwoooooooowwwwwwwwww weeeeeeee looking good bro....I love the blue 68 CAPRICE...looks good  

543 to go joe.. :0


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Oct 4 2005, 09:23 PM~3944095
> *sup bro i got mine today...62bird bought me one this weekend and wwwwoooooooowwwwwwwwww weeeeeeee looking good bro....I love the blue 68 CAPRICE...looks good
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Oct 4 2005, 11:24 PM~3944105
> *:0
> *


    

you know! 

thanks for picking that up for me!


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

no prob bro, anytime


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

im glad you liked it eddie


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

so where do i get me a copy ?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

you can paypal me at [email protected] or im sure we will see each othere at a show


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Oct 4 2005, 08:34 PM~3944173
> *you can paypal me at [email protected] or im sure we will see each othere at a show
> *


how much ??????????


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

$12


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Oct 4 2005, 09:23 PM~3944095
> *sup bro i got mine today...62bird bought me one this weekend and wwwwoooooooowwwwwwwwww weeeeeeee looking good bro....I love the blue 68 CAPRICE...looks good
> 
> 543 to go joe.. :0
> *


Caprice :uh: Oh & the 543 to go just eat less red meat


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

WILL YOU HAVE SOME FOR WHOLESALE? AT THE SHOW?


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

great calendar twotonze you did a hell of a job good luck homie :thumbsup: what ever you need ragz 2 envy has your back dog


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Oct 5 2005, 01:15 AM~3944679
> *Caprice  :uh:  Oh & the 543 to go just eat less red meat
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

how did i know you where going to say that.. :biggrin: 

car does look good in the picture though :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 4 2005, 10:35 PM~3944723
> *WILL YOU HAVE SOME FOR WHOLESALE? AT THE SHOW?
> *


Not at the show but if anyone wants whole sale just PM me here on layitlow or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Oct 5 2005, 04:08 AM~3945262
> *great calendar twotonze you did a hell of a job good luck homie  :thumbsup: what ever you need ragz 2 envy has your back dog
> *


thanks Bill...i really appreciate the support you and your club showed me at the Skanless show :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

got mine today....good stuff homies....well worth it!!!


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 6 2005, 12:36 PM~3954933
> *got mine today....good stuff homies....well worth it!!!
> *


Got mine today...............damn, nice job

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

got mine yesterday shit looks tight...you need to make a SO CAL version. as well... calender is hot though....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks luvregal...i will be getting car from more and more areas as time goes by


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I got the calender today! It's badd azz! Check out Feb! Looking good!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

glad you got it Bernie :thumbsup:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm going to go to the japaness hydro places and show them the calender. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

whats up mna.. i was looking at everybooth in vegas ready tio buy a couple what happend man i couldent find them anywhere.. hiope u still have some left


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

yeah i heard that they wernet out on display at the super show....cant do anything about it now  :banghead: 

send me your home address and ill get them to you


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey, twotons, check your paypal account for [email protected] on october 4th.

I have not seen my 2 yet.  

I know you probably just overlooked it. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Oct 22 2005, 04:40 AM~4050209
> *Hey, twotons, check your paypal account for [email protected] on october 4th.
> 
> I have not seen my 2 yet.
> ...


the order will mailed out on Monday...sorry about that Rob


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

ey homie you do posters?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 22 2005, 11:15 AM~4051400
> *ey homie you do posters?
> *


not at this very moment


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Oct 22 2005, 04:22 PM~4052239
> *not at this very moment
> *



Posters........Idea.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 22 2005, 03:44 PM~4052355
> *Posters........Idea.!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


you going to be home in a lil bit? let me know im going over Joes...if so, so i can stop by your pad real quick


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Oct 22 2005, 12:09 PM~4051365
> *the order will mailed out on Monday...sorry about that Rob
> *


Hey, no problem homie. I know you probably had hundreds to do so a few can be overlooked. I am not trippin'. I know you are good for it. :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Oct 22 2005, 05:21 PM~4052538
> *you going to be home in a lil bit?  let me know im going over Joes...if so, so i can stop by your pad real quick
> *



You should have given me a call....my cell is on 24 hours a day! I'll be home later tonight...off to the Raider game! :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 22 2005, 06:44 PM~4052355
> *Posters........Idea.!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


ROYALTIES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

sup mijo got mine the other day...loved it


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 23 2005, 08:01 AM~4054584
> *ROYALTIES!!! :biggrin:
> *



Royalties......what's that a new car club???? :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Oct 22 2005, 06:42 PM~4053140
> *Hey, no problem homie. I know you probably had hundreds to do so a few can be overlooked. I am not trippin'. I know you are good for it. :biggrin:
> *


ill make up to you homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Oct 23 2005, 07:57 AM~4054717
> *sup mijo got mine the other day...loved it
> *


muchas gracias chula


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 23 2005, 09:53 PM~4057718
> *Royalties......what's that a new car club????    :biggrin:
> *


damn, I dunno, is it :dunno:

but it sounds nice :biggrin:


----------



## Big Chief (Jun 26, 2005)

Where or How can I get one of those calenders? I live in Detroit


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Oct 24 2005, 04:03 PM~4063247
> *Where or How can I get one of those calenders? I live in Detroit
> *


you can send a paypal payment to [email protected] or PM me for a Money Order


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Sep 16 2005, 03:26 PM~3829841
> *
> *


looks good


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thank you guys


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Oct 23 2005, 07:22 PM~4057943
> *ill make up to you homie
> *


The calendar looks real good. Thanks again.


----------



## ROBS (Aug 12, 2005)

SUP 2 TONZ PROPS ON THE 06 CALENDAR......UR BOY ROBS


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBS_@Nov 3 2005, 04:53 PM~4131279
> *SUP 2 TONZ PROPS ON THE 06 CALENDAR......UR BOY ROBS
> *


Big Rob in the house!!! Was up homie good to finally see you in here homie...hahaha so you poped your Layitlow cherry in my topic..._cochino_


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

Wut up!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

whats going on homie


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

ya llegaste de mexico??? o andas en el internet cafe?...no se te olvide mi botella


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i didnt end up going to Mexico after all....but ill be out at the Impalas Goodfellas Toy Drive


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

sup Twotonz & company


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

thanks for the Calander, it's up and ready. :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Dec 9 2005, 08:09 PM~4375479
> *sup Twotonz & company
> *


sup Roller


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 10 2005, 12:47 AM~4377215
> *thanks for the Calander, it's up and ready. :thumbsup:
> *


sup Che...thanks for the calendar homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 10 2005, 01:29 AM~4377391
> *sup Che...thanks for the calendar homie
> *


sorry...i ment thanks for the support homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

[attachmentid=383061]Sup TWOTONZ!!!!!!!What that RollerZ Only like my friend?????


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Twotonz.com finally updated be sure to stop by and check it out....and dont forget to sign the guest book :biggrin:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Your website is looking good homie! Those behined the scene, rides, car show ladys and models are badd azz.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks homies :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

hey Humberto, the website looks good homie. Keep up the good work.


Eddie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks Eddie


----------

